# Field setups?



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been hunting in ND for 5 years, mostly in transition sluoghs W/O a boat. I hunt geese down here and I am wondering what I would need to start hunting birds more in the field when I come up in a few weeks? I have never done it and would like to try. I have 2 dozens shells and a dozens silloute goose decoys. and about 1 dozen life size duck decoys. What else do I need.
thanks :huh:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Get yourself a spinner and you'll have no problem shooting ducks from fields with that set-up.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

14 foot trailer and 15 dozen big foots and you are good to go friend.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I have to agree w/ GB4. Bigfoots, Bigfoots, Bigfoots! Full bodies are the only way to go. If you don't have the money for them then just go with what you got. There are so many geese that you shouldn't have any problem getting a couple. Just get into the field that they want to get into and they will come. Also, I think the majority of the gesse are around the bowman area. The land owners are nice and it is pretty easy to get on the land. That is just a little FYI for ya!


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks,
I have been trying to slowly purchase bigfoots- maybe when I retire I will have a big enough spread>> LOL
thanks for the help guys..


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The biggest part of the equation is being where they want to go. If ducks have been using a field and you set up a few honker dekes on the X, you will shoot ducks. It comes back to scouting again, not so much having the most bigfoots.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

whatever smalls whatever


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

beatlejuice wannabe


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How much money do you guys spend on waterfowling during a year? Gas? Food? Clothing? Shells? Dog? Trailers? Decoys?

Paying outfitters? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have never figured it out, I would not want my wife to find out anyway.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't want myself to find out for that matter.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

One day there were 6 of us in a field hunting. Rough calculation of equipment put it at about 25 large. I've spent more than I care to admit on waterfowling. Its only money and you can always make more.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

The fullbody stackable shells take up a lot less space and u dont have to drag a big trailer through the farmers field. And they look good on the motion stakes.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have to agree with GG. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey 
another thing I was wondering, You always here about strength in numbers, Are texas rags or stake decoys like that effective, What if I use my 2 doz sillouettes and 2 dozen shells as well as 4 or 5 dozen rags
Open for opinions
THANKS


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Our groups best hunt this year has come over 5 doz. sillhouttes, instead of the fullbodies. They all work.


----------

